# Cars....



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

By choice I drive older cars. I expect to have some repairs and when my u-joint went out I Got new ones and took my time getting the car into what will be my shop.

I opened the hood to disconnect the battery and found it just barely hanging there. I do ignore my cars a lot but I was under the hood checking things over just a month ago and it was (looked) fine.

At any rate I knew I had to repair the battery support before I could do anything else so I removed the battery, and removed the two bolts left existing and unfolded the mess of rust to see what I had to work with. NADA! Nothing was left in good enough shape to reuse. I knew I needed a platform or tray for the battery to sit on so I measured the battery base and drew up a sheet metal layout that would support the battery well. Then I looked at the support that was under it - or what was left of it and drew it out so the new support would bolt into the same places as the original. It was about then I realized I didn't have any metal - I had gotten rid of it all when I moved. I walked down to a metal reclamation yard that is about two miles away and the owner saw me coming and put out a chair and a cool glass of juice. We talked for a while - got caught up since I stopped in one day about six months before - and then I told him what I needed to do. We looked around at sheet steel for a few minutes and I decided that 16 ga steel was about the right thickness for my project. He walked around the corner and came back with a 3x4 foot piece of steel sheet. He asked if I needed a ride and I declined. I asked how much he wanted for the steel and he told me to just bring back what I didn't use and that was all he'd accept.

This post is getting too long so to make a long story shorter; I built the battery box and support using a hammer and an old set of leaf springs to bend it and got that new box built, welded up and installed by 6 O'clock that night. My back and right arm hurt as good as it ever has - a job well done with no use of any of my real tools for metal working other than my welder.

The next day I removed the driveline and replace one u-joint and inspected and greased the other. I put it back in and took the car for a drive to check it all out. It turned out great! I took the metal piece back and spent some time looking around to see all that was available. Don showed up and thanked me for bringing back the sheet and I showed off my work. He was really impressed when I told him what I used as a metal break and how I got it all done. I told him when my shop was finished I would be back to buy some metal. I told him to watch for 22ga body metal and some Channel sizes that I was going to need to make a good press. We visited for a bit and I went back home.

Old cars are so great because of all the great people you meet.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Very true.. Growing up, my dad had a few auto shops and one of the biggest towing companies in South Florida.. Up till 5pm was all business but after that. Friends and family would stop by to hang out,drink and work on cars. He did stuff from old hot rods to corvette and lambos. You name the tool/computer and he had it. I remember seeing engines put in cars so tight they had to pull the motors to change the plugs.. I absolutely love the old stuff. SO much easier to work on too. This new shit you HAVE to take to the shop now.
It was nice being able to work on my stuff and just have to pay for wholesale parts and have access to lifts and whatever. The good ole days.

Anyone from Florida remember Pink Panther Towing? They were black trucks with female pink panthers airbrushed on them and he only had women drivers.. Some of you guys that were in Fl inthe 80/90's might know of it.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

heh and im busy trying to pick my new car. I love the cross tour but the lease is almost up. I like the bmw x4 and the land rover envoque. or do I just get another crosstour( I love it) BUT IT ONLY GOES 360 on a gas tank. the only thing I hate about the car. but need a sport activity car. I cant stay off the dirt roads or out of the board room. so im stuck on what to do.

I cant have an older car ( unless its a redid classic). I have an affliction for the open road. its nothing short of an affliction.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I like old American trucks, u-pick junk yards, and LMC Truck Truck Parts & Truck Accessories for Chevy, GMC, Ford & Dodge Trucks | LMCTruck.com
I kept my old '82 Chevy S-10 going until 2008, getting 378,000 miles out of her before I got tired of working on it every weekend. I rebuilt everything on her at one time or another (body included) except the transmission and rear axle. The motor I did twice.
In 2007 I bought a brand new GMC and it was like getting out of a covered wagon and into the space shuttle.
I do have an '88 ford F-150 that hasn't run in 7 years that is waiting for me to have (a) free time because of retirement, and (b) a wheel barrow load of cash. I'm thinking get rid of the computer and fuel injection and rebuild the motor with high flow heads, Holly 4 barrel, lumpy Crane cam, mid-RPM intake manifold, headers and some type of locker rear end.
Then Ol' Pops with the gray hair will show them young bucks in town what a REAL truck will do.

P.S.- my first car was a 1956 Chevy Belair 2 Door Sedan, small block V-8, 3 speed w/overdrive. I sold it for $100 in 1969 when I went to Vietnam. Wish I had it now, I'd be sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I know what ya mean. Back in 90's I had a 68ford f100 shortbed. We put a 351 cleveland in it first and then drop a blue printed 460 with a supercharger and tubbed out... It used to eat the old Mustang 5.0's for breakfast..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My daily drivers are both stock - or mostly so. I did build performance automatic transmissions for both of them but that and tune ups are all the mods that have been made. I wouldn't be afraid to take either one across the country. The engines are in good shape and the front suspensions have been replaced. The rear ends are still stock 8" Fords but the oil is fresh and the bearings are tight. I make 600 freeway mile trips with them a couple times a year. I guess I should tell you that they are 1973 Ford Mavericks. They use the early Mustang unibody, with the mid 70s Mustang suspension components, a 302 and get 21 mpg - the best I ever got was 27 from Seattle to Walla Walla. 270 miles one way on just under 10 gallons of fuel. The car was loaded because we were moving. Two cars, a pickup with a car trailer for the Muskrat, and a 30' U haul. 

The muskrat is a different beast altogether.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It's hard to beat a 302. There are a few engines where if you keep the oil changed, they will run forever...The 302 is one of em..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first vehicle was 1973 Chevrolet Cheyenne Pick up, totaled it in 1981. Currently have a 1968 Ford F250, 2010 Ford F150 and a 2012 Jeep JK Rubicon. Son 1 drives my Honda Accord and Son 2 drives my old Chevrolet Suburban. Car rich and cash poor!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not a car but it's my old beater chevy pickup! 1985 C30 Silverado Crew Cab Dually! I tinker with it almost every weekend tweaking this or that. The motor I rebuilt is a 454 bored 60 over making it a 468, 4 Bolt main, hooker competition headers, radical Howard's cam and retro-fit lifters, everything is roller in it. Turbo Hydo-matic 400 with a kit. Have had it on the road for the past 3 years now and it still turns heads when I'm driving it! And when need be it will light em' up! Replacing those 4 rear tires has started to get a bit expensive tho but it's only the kid's inheritance I'm spending so why not have some fun!!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

This past November I picked up a '14 Subaru Outback. Heck no I can't work on it myself but if it runs like the '02 Forester I drove for 12 years that shouldn't be a problem! 

At some point in the future I'd love to get an old Power Wagon though.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> View attachment 5331
> View attachment 5332
> View attachment 5333
> It's not a car but it's my old beater chevy pickup! 1985 C30 Silverado Crew Cab Dually! I tinker with it almost every weekend tweaking this or that. The motor I rebuilt is a 454 bored 60 over making it a 468, 4 Bolt main, hooker competition headers, radical Howard's cam and retro-fit lifters, everything is roller in it. Turbo Hydo-matic 400 with a kit. Have had it on the road for the past 3 years now and it still turns heads when I'm driving it! And when need be it will light em' up! Replacing those 4 rear tires has started to get a bit expensive tho but it's only the kid's inheritance I'm spending so why not have some fun!!


Reptilicus -

That engine is a freakin' WORK OF ART! VERY nice job! And in a nice sleeper body to boot! Holy crap! If you want to adopt me, please PM me. I'll send my address no problem!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> My daily drivers are both stock - or mostly so. I did build performance automatic transmissions for both of them but that and tune ups are all the mods that have been made. I wouldn't be afraid to take either one across the country. The engines are in good shape and the front suspensions have been replaced. The rear ends are still stock 8" Fords but the oil is fresh and the bearings are tight. I make 600 freeway mile trips with them a couple times a year. I guess I should tell you that they are 1973 Ford Mavericks. They use the early Mustang unibody, with the mid 70s Mustang suspension components, a 302 and get 21 mpg - the best I ever got was 27 from Seattle to Walla Walla. 270 miles one way on just under 10 gallons of fuel. The car was loaded because we were moving. Two cars, a pickup with a car trailer for the Muskrat, and a 30' U haul.
> 
> The muskrat is a different beast altogether.


One of my neighbors does Mavericks. He's on his second one now. He takes them all the way down, puts the body on a rotisserie so he can get at every inch. He spent several years on the one he drives now.
The original Mavericks had a straight 6 (170, maybe?), the 302 powered cars had an excellent power-to-weight ratio.
I have owned and driven one or two cool cars in my life, but the Big Two I really have always wanted but never could afford are a 1964 Ford Galaxie Fastback 2 door w/hot 390, and a 1968 Ford Fairlane 2 door, w/ 390, 4 speed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> the Big Two I really have always wanted but never could afford are a 1964 Ford Galaxie Fastback 2 door w/hot 390, and a 1968 Ford Fairlane 2 door, w/ 390, 4 speed.


My dream cars are a '68 Roadrunner with the 426 Hemi (with the butterfly hood) and a '33/34 Ford 3-window business coupe.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mine is a 63-64 Shelby Cobra with a 427 side oiler


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

this was my daily driver for about 2 years- I did all the mods myself- I would drive it Akron Ohio
up to summit Racing all the time --about 350 mi - 6-71 blower- Still had Air. power steering and Cruz control 






the "go" pull button was for the "Juice" 
 the button on the shiftier was a line lock for the left front wheel - doughnuts


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

HAHAHA!! No wonder your icon shows a cop in the background.  Nice job though!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Inor

Thanks for the compliments! You can't see it but there is a lot of blood, sweat, and tears in that engine! Oh yeah, and money, lots of it!!! Three weeks ago put electric dumps on the exhaust so I can push a button and run straight out the headers at the headers! It really sounds wicked! As you might expect tho, I get really terrible gas mileage, around 6-7 mpg in town and with a tail wind might be able to get 12-13 on the highway. I can pass about anything on the road except a gas station! That Holley double pumper really likes the gas and the compression ratio is such that I have to run Super Supreme at minimum or it dogs down really bad!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

91 F-250 diesel, 93 F-350 diesel, 92 F-250 diesel, 93 Bronco, 70 bronco 95 F-Superduty diesel, these are my CURRENT drivers not something I owned years ago. After 17 years as a auto body tech I've seen the crap and how cheap they make the "newer" cars. No computer controlled tin cans for me. I fix everything on my own vehicles and want NOTHING to do with the new stuff. 

$50000 plus for a new diesel truck, NO THANKS.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Reptilicus said:


> I can pass about anything on the road except a gas station!


That's funny!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> You can't see it but there is a lot of blood, sweat, and tears in that engine! Oh yeah, and money, lots of it!!!


Oh, I see it. My old man was a "car guy". He built engines like what you built. I fully understand the work that goes into it because I have seen it first hand. Yours is outstanding. The only reason I am not a "car guy" is because due to space considerations I had to make a choice between cars and woodworking. Wooding won.  That does not mean that I do not appreciate a beautiful piece of engine work.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

When I was in my teens and early 20's I drove older cars and spent a good bit of my "free time" repairing them. Usually it was on the side of the road, in the rain. One time it was on the golden gate bridge. Given my job, I now have to have reliable transportation so my road side repair time has virtually ended. I still know how to fix whatever breaks (usually) but most of my vehicles are now diesel and they just keep on running. My VW bug diesel has 167,000 miles and is still going strong and both of my Fords have the 7.3 liter engine with around 100,000 trouble free miles on both.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I am jealous as hell, that you have someone you can get steel from cheaply. I just need a small piece of 22 gauge and I had to pay $5 dollars for a 18" x 5" piece at tractor supplies. Unless you know somebody or buy it in bulk from a steel warehouse it cost more to make something that it does to buy a finished product sometimes especially if you are trying to make something out of aluminum.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The most indestructible engine I have ever seen is the 225 slant six chrysler. You may not get there fast or with great fuel economy, but a 225 will get you there. Run it out of oil or water, let it cool down and add the missing liquid and you will most likely be back on the road in a few minutes. I currently drive a couple gm products with 6.2 mechanically injected diesel engines, great fuel economy and very reliable as long as you are not in a hurry.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

My cars are an 86 vw and 85 mercedes diesels. I have no desire for newer ones, parts are cheap on these cars. Both had more than 200,000 miles on them when we got them.

I would have no qualms about driving cross country in either one.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

89 Mercedes 420sel here. Built like a bank vault. Brother just bought an 91 300SD. Good cars.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Plus our cars have no computer systems to go bad if an EMP hits. While all the newer cars are DOA ours will still be chugging along.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

My newest car is a 2003 Trailblazer and it has 160,000 miles. I typically rebuild older stuff, not because I think it is best or because I have unlimited time (I don't), but because it is most inexpensive for the family budget. I like to get things paid for and then they are mine... Simple as that. I bought one brand new car in my life, an 84 Chevette that I drove the wheels off of... It saw 265,000 miles (still not using a drop of oil and running great -- thanks AMSOIL!) and when I sold it it ended up going another 10 years. A neighbor bought it and sent their daughter to college in Arizona (from Wisconsin!) and it made the trip multiple times.

Here is one of my vehicles that is a serious amalgamation of other parts -- sort of like that old country ballad, "I had a 55, 56, 57, 5..."

It is an 86 Ranger regular cab frame, 90 Ranger extended cab body, 94 Explorer 4.0 V-6, 1970 C4 transmission with mods, Explorer and Ranger transfer cases (doubler for extra low range), Jeep J-20 axles regeared to 5:13, wheels and tires from a Chevy mud truck (traded an old wire-feed welder for them), other parts from who knows what? I fabricated much of the suspension, used this or that, including springs, radiator, oil coolers, etc., from whatever fit, and so it goes. It has 18" suspension travel on each corner, 121" wheel base, and as soon as I get it plumbed and wired it should climb most anything I nose onto.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My workmate drive a Prius... I have a 68 Camaro. He tells me how great the electric prices are for gas. Well Buddy, mine is paid off so you 350 vs my 0 a month in car payments... Then the insurance. My 25 vs your 100? I'll give you that I pay more in gas. My 120 vs your 20? So in the end thats 470 vs my 120 and when in breaks I just wrench on mine a bit but you sit there with your hands in your pants? I think my classic is worth every sexy inch. I should also take this moment to state how much I hate Prius drivers....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have had 4 trucks in about 40 years,along with a bunch of hotrods,65 goat convertible,wife had a 70 goat ra4,65 cuda.but, ford pickups were a mainstay. 58 f100, 70 f250,77 f350 4x4,and my good old 86 f350 bullnose 4x4.had the 86 for about 14 years now,salt is taking a toll but she still runs good.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I save every piece of tubing flat stock or angle iron. 

Last week when I was plowing, I turned up a tapered hole aligner. 

I have a couple of welders, grinders, lathe and a drill press. One good source of tubing are old bicycles. We repurpose as much as we can.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Until I get my shop complete I simply have no storage. Once it is complete I will gather the pieces I need.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is the 1967 Rambler 
Rebel we restored and the 1966 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 we are currently working on.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I never had interest in a Gernan car. Always had traditional American cars. About 25 years ago got into a fight with GM and switched to ford. Still have a Ford van which I like. Our van is an 05 with 80,000 miles. 

Bought the vw from a friend for 2000 and have been getting 50 mpg. My wife liked the tractor like diesel and wanted something better so got the benz. Wad 3000 and cheap to own, a bit more maintenance but no expensive repairs. A voltage regulator was 25.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Id like to add, you guys have some sweet cars. I drove an ambassador 360 for a few years. Ran very well. A local amc dealer still has a new AMX 2 deat.


----------

